# Illinois Herf 2-9-08



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

We had a great time at Belicoso Cigar Lounge in Orland Park. I'm trying to get them to join the site so we'll see next time I go in. 

Anyway Here are some pics. Great people great times.

Thanks for everyone who showed up! Sorry for those that couldn't. Where are we meeting next month? :biggrin:

BTW - The beauty in the pic is my girlfriend Megan. She enjoyed some cigars with us but didn't get in the group pic.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks awesome Chris! Thanks for sharing the pics of the event - the place looks spectacular for an event too!

CD


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

It's a great place. Lots of seating and coffee and happiness.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

name everyone in that last group pic Chris....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a great place! Thank's for the pic's


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> name everyone in that last group pic Chris....


Oh geeze. I am awful with names...

PAM64 was not in attendance (as far as I know... might have been lurking)


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Yup... its official. I'm jealous.

Glad everybody had a great time!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Oh geeze. I am awful with names...
> 
> PAM64 was not in attendance (as far as I know... might have been lurking)


ok..but who are the CL guys?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

There we go. I think I got the names right


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a great place - lots of wood and leather chairs. Very jealous!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Man I just got chills! I think this is got to be one of the first gangs I visit when I start traveling! Simply fantasic that you guys are getting your herfs going well! Freaking rockin Now!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cool pics Chris--man looks like a whole lot of fun---nice herf bro, very nice indeed!


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Man that place looks fantastic! I want to move that to my house. Thanks for the view Chris.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pics, Chris. I'll make the next one for sure


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great place to enjoy a cigar, thanks for sharing


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Totally awesome!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris, Thanks for sharing. I am going to have to make it up soon to herf with you guys. Making CigarLive proud congrats. Flint


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, we will be meeting up on Feb 23 at Keeny the King for the Oliva event, so I guess that'd the next one! 

Looks like a good time, next time I'll mat it down there for sure. We Illinois boys are starting to give the Texans a run for their money!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

It was a great time. Thanks for organizing it Chris. Belicoso's is a great lounge with a well stocked humidor. It was well worth the drive made only better by the company.

[Nice shot of the back of my head. I think the bald spot blinded the camera! ]


----------



## bigluke23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Great place, great times, and great people. Thanks for putting it together, I hope to get up there more often!


----------



## Phil_Tha_Agony (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like yall had a blast!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a GREAT time Chris. I'm very jealous I couldn't get there to join the fun. Looking forward to Kenny's later this month.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

very nice. looks like you guys had an awesome time. good to see SOTL enjouing each others company with some quality smokes. thanks for sharing!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*way to go guys...next time the oliva event!!!*


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a nice place, a great group of guys, and even a hot chick smoking a stick! You guys got it all. Let me know when the next one is.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I Like It


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great seeing some memebers getting together to herf! Looks like a great place!


----------

